# ISPConfig 3.0.5.3 main.cf Restriktionsreihenfolge



## Pinguin (1. März 2014)

Hallo,

bevor ich zu meiner Frage komme, herzlichen Dank das ISPConfig zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Es leistet mir sehr gute Dienste.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

ISPconfig generiert die main.cf von Postfix und stellt die smtpd_recipient_restrictions mit den angegebenen RBLs ein.

In der Reihenfolge werden die Einträge für reject_rbl_client immer an das Ende gestellt.
Ich nutze zusätzlich noch sqlgrey und SPF-check zur Absicherung. Von der Reihenfolge her würde ich gerne diese beiden Checks nach den Abfragen der RBL Clients einsetzen. Es muss ja kein Greylist Eintrag erfasst werden wenn die Blacklist schon zugeschlagen hat.

Ich habe schon unter /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf nach einer Mastervorlage für die main.cf gesucht, aber diese wird ja nicht daraus generiert.

Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit die Reihenfolge festzulegen bzw. wo wird über ISPconfig die main.cf angepasst? Vielleicht könnte man eine passende Regular Expression pflegen (wie bei Ruby über gsub)?

Viele Grüße

Rafael


----------



## Till (2. März 2014)

Die main.cf wird nur vom ispcinfig installer bei der installation geändert, daher gibt es kein template unter server/conf/


----------



## Pinguin (2. März 2014)

So etwas hatte ich mir schon gedacht.

Könnte man sonst irgendwo die Reihenfolge manipulieren mit der ISPConfig die main.cf aktualisiert? Hauptsächlich halt die SBL Einträge, diese werden ja über die Webgui angepasst.


----------



## florian030 (4. März 2014)

Wie oft installierst DU denn ISPConfig?  Du könntest vor der Installation install/tpl/?_postfix.conf.master anpassen.

Ich persönlich würde eher nach der Installation die paar Änderungen einpflegen. Zumal eine bestehende main.cf vorher gesichert wird.


----------



## Pinguin (6. März 2014)

Es geht mir nicht um eine Installation.

Es geht mir um die Funktion, dass der Eintrag smtpd_recipient_restrictions in der main.cf durch ISPconfig geändert wird wenn man im ISPConfig unter Serverkonfiguration die Liste "Realtime Blackhole Liste" pflegt.
In diesem Fall hängt ISPconfig die reject_sbl Einträge an das Ende von smtpd_recipient_restrictions an und aktualisiert somit die die main.cf.

Die Blackhole Listen werden natürlich nicht jeden Tag geändert, jedoch wenn hier eine Änderung vorgenommen wird stehen diese Einträge danach immer am Ende der Liste.

Der Greylisting Filter soll nach meiner Konfiguration jedoch erst greifen wenn keine Ablehnung durch eine SBL Liste erfolgt ist.

Bei mir schaut die Konfiguration der main.cf so aus:

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination, reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net, reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_client mail.bl.blocklist.de, check_policy_service unixrivate/policy-spf, check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:2501

Ändert nun ein Administrator über ISPconfig die Blackhole Einträge ändert sich der Eintrag in der main.cf auf folgende Reihenfolge:

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination,  check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:2501, reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net, reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_client mail.bl.blocklist.de

Oder ist es Best Practice, dass die RBL Listen immer am Ende stehen sollten? Einen Gedankenfehler meinerseits mag ich auch nicht ausschliessen.

Gruß


----------



## ramsys (6. März 2014)

Zitat von Pinguin:


> Oder ist es Best Practice, dass die RBL Listen immer am Ende stehen sollten? Einen Gedankenfehler meinerseits mag ich auch nicht ausschliessen.


Gerade wurde in Git daran etwas geändert:

ISPConfig / ISPConfig 3 | GitLab


----------



## florian030 (7. März 2014)

Das hat nur nichts damit zu tun, dass bei einem Update der RBL-Liste über das Interface die Reihenfolge der smtpd_recipient_restrictions verändert wird.

Das liegt am postfix_server_plugin.inc.php. So sollte es gehen.


----------



## Pinguin (7. März 2014)

Hallo Florian,

ich war so frei und habe mir den Change als Cherry Pick auf mein System eingespielt.

Jetzt behält er die Reihenfolge bei, vielen Dank.

Gruß

Rafael


----------

